# Canadian spy agency alleges Moroccan-born Montrealer talked of hijacking plane



## RackMaster (Feb 24, 2008)

Revoke their citizenship and deport them.  It's plain and simple.




> *Charkaoui denies latest CSIS terror allegations*
> 
> *Spy agency alleges Moroccan-born Montrealer talked of hijacking plane*
> 
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2008)

What's a "landed immigrant?"


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 24, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> What's a "landed immigrant?"



It's also referred to as a Permanent Resident, basically any one that comes here and doesn't leave for at least two years and lives off the system.  They can then apply for permanent resident status and be free to roam with out having to pursue citizenship.  Personally I think it's BS.




> *Who is a permanent resident?*
> A permanent resident is a person who has immigrated to Canada. To keep         permanent resident status, a permanent resident must live in Canada for         at least two years in a five-year period. Learn more about being a permanent         resident of Canada in the Related Links section at the bottom of this page.
> *Related Links*
> About being a permanent             resident


----------

